# Rays fish room



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Finally settled in at my new place after moving in the summer.

Heres a quick snapshot of my destress room.

Lots of people to thank but heres a few. Dou for his aquascape inspirations and April for all the goodies.

Thanks for looking.

Will post more details and close up shortly.

10 aquariums in this photo

Ray









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks amazing!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice as always, Ray! I wish I was as inspired as you, post op. I have been unable to do ANY water changes or maintenance for a month now. My poor tanks......

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Really nice setup!
Any updates your cardinal shrimp tank?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

barvinok said:


> Really nice setup!
> Any updates your cardinal shrimp tank?


Hey anna. I had to restart it because of my renos and move. Will be repopulating from.tim soon.

How have you been? Let me send u a pm

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Very nice as always, Ray! I wish I was as inspired as you, post op. I have been unable to do ANY water changes or maintenance for a month now. My poor tanks......
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


Oh no. Hope you recover fast and soon and back to mts again 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

More pictures please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> Finally settled in at my new place after moving in the summer.
> 
> Heres a quick snapshot of my destress room.
> 
> ...


Sorta looks like a Fish/ kids play room, with the fence and all.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Sorta looks like a Fish/ kids play room, with the fence and all.


Great observation. Unfortuantly space is limited at my place and thats all I can afford for now.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> Great observation. Unfortuantly space is limited at my place and thats all I can afford for now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


 You do what you have to to make it all work for the whole family.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Aquariums look great Ray.Hope everything is well with family and new home.Merry Xmas.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Great set-up, tanks look perfect. You obviously have a lot of expertise. The fact that your kid’s are playing in the same room will inspire them to join the hobby in future.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Jousters said:


> Aquariums look great Ray.Hope everything is well with family and new home.Merry Xmas.


Thx jody! Merry christmas to you.and your family!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

VElderton said:


> Great set-up, tanks look perfect. You obviously have a lot of expertise. The fact that your kid's are playing in the same room will inspire them to join the hobby in future.


Thx for the kind words. Im just a plant grower. Trying to learn from dou on aquascaping. I plan on getting a 22g mr aqua long starfire in a few months for aquascpaing. That should be a fun project

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow Ray, those planted tanks look completely awesome!

Merry Christmas.

Anthony


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

The dream one day!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dou said:


> The dream one day!


Happy new year everyone. Hope you all picked up some goodies on boxing day.

I saw dous tank and had to re do one of my aquariums

Heres the progress photo









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Still patiently waiting for more pictures of the fish room.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sharing a few photos of my collection of red plants. I'm addicted to red plants. First time trying hortilab plants from April's Aquarium. Got them from her about 2.5 months ago.

Ludwigia sp. 'Mini Super Red'
Ludwigia sp. 'Atlantis'
Ludwigia sp. guinea


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I see the senegalensis now in the first picture, Ray. I remember mine having more orange and less of a pinkish/red outer leaf hue. Very nice..... of course. Now..... full tank(s) shot(s) PLEASE! LOL.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I see the senegalensis now in the first picture, Ray. I remember mine having more orange and less of a pinkish/red outer leaf hue. Very nice..... of course. Now..... full tank(s) shot(s) PLEASE! LOL.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


I don't know man. I'm honestly embarrassed at some close up at the current state. In about 3-4 weeks it should fill out and look nicer 

But here are the photos 

Family photo








Re did this ada 60p as I'm addicted to dragon stone









other ada 60p, collectoris of red plants








and my ada 30c x2 and mr aqua 30c

chihiros a-series 30cm light just came in at my friends gotta pick it up from his place to replace with the cfl
















more photos soon!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Happy tuesday!
Sharing a photo of my orange neo shrimp. Love the colours. I have 100's in a few aquariums


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

This is one (oops, two) good looking shrimp! How often do you have to cull to keep colony that nice?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

barvinok said:


> This is one (oops, two) good looking shrimp! How often do you have to cull to keep colony that nice?


Heh. I dont cull. Oranges breed true for the most part

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Simple video of my sulawesi cardinals






Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Few photos of my Allen Chang crs. Pinto and soild shell crs





































Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

sulawesi cardinals enjoying the bicom food


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

my sulawesi cardinals (Caridina dennerli) on a yellow rabbit snail
















Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are some gorgeous shrimp Ray. Congrats.

Anthony


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

short video here also:






and one more random photo from last night:









feeding frenzy of my high grade solid shell crs


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Shrimptography









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Great news! Found a berried sulawesi cardinal in my aquarium and 2 weeks since allens shrimp have been in my aquarium and their colours are starting to shine. Have a great day!






























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Another day. Another photo






























Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Added this recently. Probably an overkill









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

sulawesi cardinals 2.5 month update with 100 babies






Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

